# Glare Displays 24-27 Zoll



## TOBSLA (21. Mai 2010)

Wer weiss welche Monitore Glanzdisplays haben.


----------



## Superwip (21. Mai 2010)

Prad.de Modellsuche


----------



## FatBoo (21. Mai 2010)

Willste wissen, welche Modell du NICHT kaufen sollst, oder wie?


----------



## TOBSLA (25. Mai 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Willste wissen, welche Modell du NICHT kaufen sollst, oder wie?



Hey hey Glare Display ist nicht gleich schlecht. Habe mir den LG W2453TQ zum testen geholt und ihn neben meinem alten HP W2207 mit Glare Display laufen lassen und habe dabei festgestellt dass man bei den matten Displays immer das Gefühl hat man würde durch eine grieselige Schicht schauen die wie ... ach ich kann es nicht beschreiben auf jeden Fall iat das bei meinem HP mit Glare Display nicht so.
Habe auch einen perfekten Platz dafür ohne Licht im Rücken und so weiter.
Finde einfach das Bild viel angenehmer für die Augen wenn der eine Glare Display hat.


----------



## TOBSLA (25. Mai 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Prad.de Modellsuche



Danke!


----------



## FatBoo (2. Juni 2010)

TOBSLA schrieb:


> Hey hey Glare Display ist nicht gleich schlecht. Habe mir den LG W2453TQ zum testen geholt und ihn neben meinem alten HP W2207 mit Glare Display laufen lassen und habe dabei festgestellt dass man bei den matten Displays immer das Gefühl hat man würde durch eine grieselige Schicht schauen die wie ... ach ich kann es nicht beschreiben auf jeden Fall iat das bei meinem HP mit Glare Display nicht so.
> Habe auch einen perfekten Platz dafür ohne Licht im Rücken und so weiter.
> Finde einfach das Bild viel angenehmer für die Augen wenn der eine Glare Display hat.


 
Klar, wenn man den Monitor in einer dunklen Ecke oder im Keller stehen hat, kann man auch mit einem spiegelnden Panel glücklich werden.
Im Regelfall sind spiegelnde Displays aber eher störend. Mit hellem Oberteil wird besonders lustig


----------



## Ares_Providence (14. September 2010)

Also, Glare Panels sind so wie es aussieht eine Austerbene Rasse.

Wer nun übern Glare mault hat wohl nie den direkten vergleich gesehen.
Bei einen Glare Panel sind die Farben viel strahlender und Sauberer ein matter ist von der Farbkraft mehr schlecht als recht.

Das spiegelnde problem wovon viele reden ist er ein aufstellungs problem was sich recht schnell lösen lässt. Ich hatte nie wirklich grosse schwierigkeiten damit.

Meine Erfahrung war damals der umstieg vom Iiyama Prolite X486 (19Zoll) zum Asus VW266H sehr ernüchternd als ich die farbe sah. Es fällt auf und man bekommt die Farben nie so schön hin.

den Nonglare Effekt kann ich auch hinbekommen wenn ich mich mit Klarlack hinsetze und den dick auftrage. gibt genauso schlechtes bild. 

@fatboo: ich habe solche Probleme sehr selten gehabt selbst mit weisse kleidung und wenn die sonne so gut stand das sie direkt ins zimmer schlug war alles super zu erkennen und hatte kaum probleme damit. Du tust so als wäre ein Glare das schlechteste was es gibt.


@Tobsla wenn du einen Schönen 26 zoll findest mit dem man gut spielen kann meld dich bei mir


----------



## jelais99 (14. September 2010)

Naja IPS oder S-PVA Panel bieten auch sehr kräftige Farben, die aber nicht überzeichnet sondern eher natürlich aussehen.

Aber wenn es denn sein muss, wie wäre es mit diesem?
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a503184.html


----------

